# Pherion's New WIPs! Deathwatch and Other



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok, its been a while, I lost the painting bug for a bit, but now I'm back  I'll try to include links to more pictures on my website whenever I can. I'm going to try and use this primarily to keep track of what I can get done for my Deathwatch army. I need 2k painted by December  So without further adieu here's a few things:

First up is a completed mini. The first member of my Inquisitor's Retinue - a Vostroyan Plasma Gunner:



Next is another completed mini, this one a commission - Eldar Shadowseer:



Now for two WIPs! First is an Inquisitor who is going to stand in as an Acolyte in the retinue (the real Inquisitor is Hector Rex!)










And last but not least, is the second plasma gunner for the retinue!










Well then, hopefully I can get updates up pretty often. I've got lots of painting to do to get stuff done in time, so keep looking. Also, if anyone is interested, here's links to my previous WIPs which I am allowing to die since they are old:

Old Deathwatch WIP
Old General WIP


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving the vostroyan. I'd love to see you do a few more of them.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks man! I doubt I'll do more, no IG for me! LOL

Here's an update on the stand-in Acolyte:



















Edit:

Bed Time Update:



















I'm a little disappointed in the pictures. There's actually a lot more depth in the armour here than you can see. I'm hoping the light box does it better justice when I do the final pics.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's tonights update. A few things left to finish. Mainly the base and little tochup's here and there!





































Im contemplating some scroll work on the inside of the cloak, but I need a good (yet simple) Celtic knot kind of thing. Might just skip it. The cloak looks ok just cream colored.

CC welcome!

Edit:

Finished! Full pics here!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The white looks excellent, but then so does the whole model. My only nitpick would be the colour of his hair. It's very yellow. Maybe a couple of coats of gryphonne sepia to calm it down? Just a thought.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Yea, I've had a lot of comments on the hair being too bright ;; I've left it for now.

But, here's the next two minis!

Familiar!



And 2nd Plasmagunner!



Edit:

Upcoming minis!

Second Acolyte:









First Mystic:
















Second Mystic:
















Sage:
















Still waiting on the Multi-Melta Servitor in the mail, but this last one is the big guns!


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

lookin good,cant wait to see the fw inquisitor, +rep for the 1st one although the hair is a bit too "yellow" for my liking


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

They all look good to me mate. The only thing I don't like is the skin colour of the Familiar, it seems....Glossy to me. My favourite has to be the Eldar one at the top though, I really like it. Plus rep mate, keep up the good work


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice work! Where did you source the 'steel' look plasticard (I'm guessing) which your acolyte is standing on? Good work though. +rep


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys! I too am really looking forward to Hector Rex. He's been sitting on my desk for a good six months, and I've just been too afraid to paint him. Figured its time!

The diamond plate is plastruct sheets directly from the plastruct website. Just search 'diamond' and you'll find it. The grating is windows screen. I got about 150 square feet for $10 from home depot.... I'll never run out!

*Edit*: Here's a tutorial on how I make my bases: http://www.arolkay.com/RecentJobs/Tutorials/IndustrialBase.php

*Edit (08-21-10)*: Here's the second Acolyte WIP:



















I'm not sure if I like how he's coming out, but I've learned to have faith in my subconscious vision of a miniature! Many a times its been crap half way through and come together at the end. So we'll see.

Here's another Eldar commission I'm working on as well:










*Edit: 08-22-10*: Bedtime update!

Seer Council almost completed. Some touch-ups, clear coat, and gloss gems, and they'll be done:




























Also started on the first Mystic for my Inquisitor. Ran through this guy so fast, I'm amazed he's as good as he is. Building his base now!



















The white is incredibly washed out in these pictures. I'm kind of starting to dislike the light box for that fact. It doesn't show the small variations in color that give this guy depth ;;


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

tutorial for the red please plus nice! have some rep
could you pm the tutorial


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok, I'm very depressed today. My clear coat has wreaked havic with several minis. I've recovered them as best I can, but ... who can say ;; I'll be changing brands again....

Here's the Seer Council. They aren't nearly as vivid as they were before ;;



And here's the first Mystic for my Inquisitor. I've very upset at this one, because he's a forgeworld mini... and I'm kinna scared to strip him if I have to.



@dandan1350 - The red is actually very very simple. You simply layer your colors from Scab Red, to Red Gore, and finally to Blood Red, then give it a nice Baal Red wash. The trick is mixing. Between those three paints, I probably did 10 layers. Meaning lots of mixes!  Good luck.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I had a problem with my clear coat as well. I found that if I take a space heater (small one that you would use in an office to keep your feet warm) and set it up to a decent temp that is fairly warm. Then I clear coat the minis and pick them up and wave them in front of the hot air for a little bit it seems to make the clear coat invisible and smooth. I know it is not a humidity problem as I have the AC running and a dehumidifier that is separate from the central air. Gotta be careful though it can overheat and bubble some spots, but this mostly happens with the metal parts of the minis.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

That Seer council has a really dusty/ancient look to them. Love it.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Loving the Eldar! +Rep!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the comments  I got another commission done today:

Eldar Autarch


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's a few WIPs of current projects:

The second mystic for my retinue:



















And an Avatar of Khain!



















Edit:

Update on the Avatar:


----------



## bane-of-banes (Sep 9, 2010)

excellent quality paint jobs, respect! :victory:


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks man!  I've got the avatar finished up!



Edit:

Got the next member of my Inquisitor's retinue completed. Its the second Mystic!



And some up and coming minis!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's some WIPs


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice work Pherion.

Interesting to see a different scheme on the Avatar and I like the rich blue on the retinue feller.


----------



## Jae Namkyoung (Sep 6, 2010)

Awesome stuff, can't wait to see more!


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

nice one on the eldar m8, good job on the retinue so far, cant wait to see hector rex done


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

awsome work brother liking the purple of the shadow council


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks good this far! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement  I've got some updates now, more than one color!





































Edit:

Finished up the Sage:










Full pics here!

And a picture of the full retinue!


----------



## Jae Namkyoung (Sep 6, 2010)

They look awesome dude, just incredible.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks man 

Hector has officaly been primed..... time to bring out the big guns (or tinny brushes!)










And a friendly Dreadnought!










Edit:

Weee! More updates! First up is the finished Berserker... though for some reason his eyes look really weird in this picture.



And some updates on the Varghulf!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Varghulf is completed!



And a few pics of Hector to get us going. I've completed the main portion of his armor. The layers are as follows:

Dheneb Stone
Sepia wash
7 layers shading from Dheneb Stone to pure Bleached Bone
Very Very Very thin Sepia


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Hector looks freakishly good. I can see why people would pay you for your skills. I hope you are keeping him. Too good to sell. Rep(again)


----------



## Fireflies (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow Very nice, did u build that shield yourself? or is it a kit?


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Hector will most certianly not be sold! He's my Ordo Xenos Inquisitor Lord!!!

@Fireflies - All I want for Christmas is those sculpting skills! Hector is a Forgeworld piece. One of there best if you ask me.

And for my update... More pics of Rex, the reds are done this time around:



















And the next commission piece:










Edit:

Little bit of an update. Got the base coat of Tin Bitz done on the golds. He's starting to come together!




























Edit:

More Rex Fun!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Still working on Rex, but its time to start on a tac squad... finally!










P.S. the 10th member is already done.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Hector is done!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That is a magnificent model painted magnificently. You have certainly done him justice. Do you have a shot from higher up? I am trying to make out his base.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks man. I don't have any pics right off at that angle. The base is diamond plate plastruct with an edge piece as a curb, and rocks.

Here's some updates:

First up, the Dreadnought got some base coating.









And then we've a tac squad (minus one because the Standard guy is already done!):


















And finally: This is how you play space hulk!









Thats right... That is three sets of space hulk put together to for a three level hulk. Sucks, the nids got us half way through the second level


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Few updates. Working on the tac squad some more. Here's the sergeant so far:



















And I've done some more assembly, but I cant decide if I should put a banner pole on my third sergeant... ideas?


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

First squad done!




























And my favorite!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Excellent work Pherion, top notch. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Very nice work +rep for you


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks guys for the comments and the rep 

I've also got some VC Skellies done (these are a commission):



















Edit: 10-13-10

Got my Dreadnought done!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey guys, here's a quick look at a project I'm doing for a Halloween competition over on Astronomican.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

haha that looks cool! cant wait to see it completed.. like a ship in a bottle


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Its going to be a snow globe  with orange and black sparkles!

I got a pack of skellie bits today, and couldn't wait for the second one to come! But now I will wait to finish it off for the second batch to arrive.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

More fun stuff happening!










And a Deathwatch Rhino completed! Pictured here with my Vindicator so you can see my two different types of Reds.... still trying to decide which to go with for the majority of the army.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

This is the introduction of Santa Marine! And some of this is glossy because I'm using Ardcoat to seal it. It'll get a matte varnish afterwards, before it goes in the water.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

the snow globe made me chuckle :grin: and the quality of painting throughout the thread is most impressive, sir.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

love the snow globe cant wait to see the fully finished product.. pretty cool


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

I now have a razorback turret, fully interchangeable for all options except for assault cannon and heavy flamers.



















I think I might add some extra cables to the plasma guns so they look better, right now they just look stuck on.










Also, the snowglobe is done! Here's the video!


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Awsome snowglobe! 
Oh, really liked the red on your tanks.  Specially the Vindicator.
But then, I am a fan of deep red.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks man, glad you like them  Here's some more red for you: Second tactical squad is done!!!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

How did i miss all these updates? The scheme on the DW is very nice, black and red is always a sure fire thing but you've done a brilliant job on those.

Snow globe is pure genius. I want one.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks man!  Glad you like the snow globe, it was a blast to make.

Here's an army shot of my Deathwatch as they stand at the moment.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, the Razorback is finally finished! Next up is a drop pod!  .... which by the way has 21 pieces when its.... partially assembled >.>


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Been a while! I've got a drop pod almost done, not quite, a few touch-ups, brightening of the yellows, etc. But here it is.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just read through the whole thread and you have done some excellent work Pherion:good:! The color scheme for the DW is very nice, and rex turned out very well. I love that mini just haven't brought myself to save up the money for him. Exchange rates from the US suck. The snow globe was and excellent project and I bet alot of fun to completed. Nice job all around! + rep.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Midge!  Here's a shot of my third tac squad. The red is the only thing done, but hey!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Magnificent as allways pherion. Your deathwatch made me think of kobrakai's iron lords. Your vehicles are flawless, so smooth. There is only one nitpick and comming from a crap painter who misses mould lines all the time( bit of the pot and kettle thing going on here) the sarge of your second tac squad has a bitchin mould line on the underside of his bolt pistol arm. Sorry. Otherwise these are brain meltingly good. Love the globe in the centre of the drop pod. Nice detail. Reppage


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

shaantitus said:


> the sarge of your second tac squad has a bitchin mould line on the underside of his bolt pistol arm.


I know!!!! Drives me nuts every time I see that stupid picture  Took me a full week to paint that squad and I never noticed  LOL Ah well, can't be perfect I suppose :shok:

Thanks for the rep


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

OMG an update! Bout time!










Not the best pic


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok, an all but final update. Need to finish the hair, and clear coat, and they should be done.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Magnificent as allways.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

<bump>


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Very good work. Looking forward to see the Thermies. Have some rep sir.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

<Skitter skitter!> Here's a fully interchangeable plague furnace and screaming bell!



















First up are are the holes in the back platform. There is a piece of sheet metal underneath, and the plague monks and rat ogre both have a "peg magnet" on them to secure them to this platform.










The archway has a magnet in each side, where the circles are.










And the front platform has a single magnet embedded in the plastic. The brazier for the bell, and the plague priest both have a magnet in them to be attached here.










Here you can see the locations of all the magnets on the individual pieces.










And as an example I have partially assembled the bell. Note that the pulley mechanism just snaps onto the bell itself, and the greyseer's handle slides over them. The rat ogre is not attached in this picture.










Finally you can see the assembly. The magnets in the pulley mechanism attract to the magnets in the archways and hold the bell there. However, it is free to swing back and forth as the magnets have very little friction. There are two pegs on the ends of the pulley mechanism pieces, and these fit around the hole at the end of the rat ogre's chain. So the rat ogre - magnetized to the entire base assembly - is what holds the bell at the angle.










Cheers :grin:


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Alrighty, time for a Dip test!





































Left one was based with Bestial Brown, Snot Green, Tallarn Flesh, Bleached Bone, Snakebite Leather, and Boltgun Metal.

The one on the right is Bestial Brown, Dwarf Flesh, Bleached Bone, Snakebite Leather, and Mithril silver.

Results: I like Dwarf Flesh and Boltgun Metal better. But over all I'm incredibly impressed with dipping!

(Sorry for being away for so long  I've been hella busy!)


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Time for some fun!

Pre Dipping:









Post Dipping:









After Matte and Basing:









And some shots of the squads ranked up 

Squad 1:




































Squad 2:




































So for 40 minis, it took me 3 days. Much faster than if I had painted them normally, and the quality is very sufficient for rank and file minis!


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I love the capes.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks man 

And... Here's a guard squad I did as a commission. Pics aren't too good because they are from my phone


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Great looking minis... I really like the marines... + rep


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks man!  Here's another commission completed! Well almost... I need to put something on the banner, but I haven't a clue as to what.














































On a side note, these are dipped. And yes, I noticed the bit of ballast that ended up in the varnish  It's something I have to work on. Probably have to rinse my brush between every mini.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

You’re a wicket painted man, + rep.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking very good from what I can tell. Are you using regular stain or Army Painter?


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm using MinWax Antique Walnut, Army Painter is soooo much more expensive it's not worth it.

And...More fun stuff!!!!





































Rats are a bit washed out  But otherwise I'm happy with them. The darker ones are old, the lighter ones are the ones I just dipped.

And finally some progress on the..... Scorpion!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That scorpion is an epic model. So far it looks excellent.



Pherion said:


> I'm using MinWax Antique Walnut, Army Painter is soooo much more expensive it's not worth it.


I'm aware of dipping, but are you using regular wood stain, or am I misunderstanding you? If so, do you do anything to thin it out, or do you end up with a lot of excess on the models?


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Love your Eldar!! 
Liking the Death watch!!
Nice work keep it up!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> That scorpion is an epic model. So far it looks excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm aware of dipping, but are you using regular wood stain, or am I misunderstanding you? If so, do you do anything to thin it out, or do you end up with a lot of excess on the models?


I'm using Minwax Antique Walnut - so standard wood stain. I do not thin it, but I do brush a LOT off after the dip.

@ zxyogi - Thanks man! Here's you an update:


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

+ Rep man that is sweet!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Alrighty, here's a comp entry that I'm working on, so feel free to tear it apart  Need some critical advice on touching him up:


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

And here's what's been keeping me busy! Gobos aren't done yet, but the spider is


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Some seriously good painting there Pherion, awesome work! I love that spider, especially the little touches on the base! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks man 

Recently my hobby has been all over.... this week its Gothic, and I needed some terrain - I.E. Planets!!!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Missed several updates it seems!!!! That Scorpion is phenomenal! The freehands are just ace mate! 

Really like the work you have done on the spider as well. The red blending is really nice. Keep up the good work man!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Midge 

Decided to dip an IoB Cheftain since I have three. I might do one w/ real painting later, but I wanted one for my tournament, and figured this was the fastest way


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Chieftain looks pretty good. I would consider putting another dark shade on the face just to give it some contrast with the helmet.


----------

